# Bridgewood jointer



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Anyone know anything about bridgewood jointers? There's an 8 inch on Craigslist for 150 and I've never heard of them.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Bridgewood tools were sold by Wilke Machinery about 20 yrs? ago. They no longer sell that brand. It got high marks in an AWW review on jointers. I don't remember which issue. It's not a delta or powermatic, but it's solidly build for a non-US build tool. It comes with 4 knife cutterhead and a Baldor motor. It's a steal for $150.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

You had better go check it out while you can....it ain't gonna last long at that price!


----------



## redbirdone (Jun 18, 2013)

Did you get it? $150 for an 8" Bridgewood is a steal, assuming it is in halfway decent condition. Bridgewood was still being sold about 10 years ago IIRC. Even if it requires $100 of parts and 8 hours of your time to get it running...I would love to find a deal like that.


----------

